# DEC 2 2015 - Up to 7 inches of snow possible in northern Maine counties



## billski (Dec 2, 2015)

Just enough to get you twisted.   Just a little more south, please Sorry Loaf...

By Ryan McLaughlin, BDN Staff




 				Follow on Twitter 			 
 					 						Posted Dec. 02, 2015, at 10:18 a.m.											
  					  					 						 																			 														 							 								CARIBOU, Maine — Northern portions of the state could see  significant snowfall Thursday morning through Thursday night, according  to the National Weather Service.
 A winter storm watch has been posted for Aroostook and northern  Piscataquis, Somerset and Penobscot counties, according to the weather  service’s Caribou forecast center.
 Up to 7 inches of snow are possible in those areas, along with gusty winds and blowing snow, according to the weather service.
 The alerts are expected to remain in place through Thursday night.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 2, 2015)

You making the drive up to Big Rock or Lonesome Pines?  

probably still need climbing skins


----------



## billski (Dec 2, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> You making the drive up to Big Rock or Lonesome Pines?
> 
> probably still need climbing skins


  Damned straight you naysayer


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 2, 2015)

Bill,

I'm not a naysayer.  Sugarloaf is in Franklin County.  You posted a forecast for far north of Sugarloaf where there are few ski areas, none of which are open.


----------

